# Angeles Crest



## JBss (Feb 19, 2007)

I posted this over in the e39 section, but thought that you guys might like to see it too 

I think there are a couple keepers in here 
I was amazed at the polarizing filter, there was basically no PP in this whole shoot.

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.







​
6.







​
7.








EDITED VERSION OF 6 CAN BE SEEN HERE (Friend felt like playing with photoshop to fix the blown sky)​


----------



## jman103099 (Jun 10, 2006)

:yikes: They are all great!!! Number 4 is my favorite... what are you using? (camera, lens, filter)

Nice work!


----------



## JBss (Feb 19, 2007)

thanks

im using a canon 40d w/ an ef-s 10-22mm lens and a kenko cpl


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

which polarzing filter are you using? They are amazing... do you have them in larger format? I'd like to use some as my rotating backgrounds if you're willing...


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Amazing pics!

I am still learning lenses...haven't made it to filters yet


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Oh, I love PS.


----------



## Z4 Steve (Jan 6, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## JBss (Feb 19, 2007)

Dave 330i said:


> Oh, I love PS.


lol honestly most of this isn't PS.... I will send u the raw file if you want :dunno:


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Really nice photos!!! I haven't been on that road in a loooong time, though I only go in the summer as I'm usually on two wheels.

I think I need to invest in an ultra wide angle lens to add to the kit.


----------



## Peench (Aug 17, 2006)

Those are beautiful shots. I just picked up a polarized lens filter but haven't had a chance to try it out yet. Those are amazing!


----------

